# Alloy Foot Rest



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Just knocked some of these up in my dinner hour. What do you all think? Need to get some fasteners to fix to the mount but thought i would post a picture to get some opinions from you all.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

You knocked that up in your dinner hour?! I spent mine surfing Amazon.com and playing with Google Earth... :?

Looks groovy... when can I buy one?


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks superb.

Will there be two different sizes - One for those with manual cars (smaller footrest) and one for those with S Tronic (larger footrest)

Will definitely buy one come April when I get my car (manual transmission)


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll have one but without the drilling, I'll stick it on with sticky pads. I don't want to be drilling when I do't know what's underneath, been that soldier before :?

DSG one for me, how much?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good is there a year waiting list yet?


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

That looks well good


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Iv,e made it so it fixes to the plastic ,it,s easy to offer up and drill , will let you all know about price, didnt know the Manual was smaller tho , it wont be a problem i will just have to get one on order (plastic bit not the car).Will post pics when in place. The trouble is it is difficult to machine without holding it down (using the fixing holes of course).
Looking at waterjet now iv,e got the program :wink:


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Yes please looks Great :wink:


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> looks good is there a year waiting list yet?


 :lol: Nice one ,no wouldnt think so if thers a delay shall i say it,s in Ship!


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

I stand to be corrected on whether the footrests are different sizes for manual and S Tronic cars. I was just assuming they would be.

Someone mentioned earlier about drilling into the existing plastic footrest - what is behind it - don't want to drill into the gearbox or something !!!!


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

I,ve positioned the fixings to clear anything nasty it doesnt fix to the metal behind it. :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes I like it - any chance of having one without the 'TT' on it?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yup, 1 please, group buy?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Urmmm, can you make 1 for a wee MK 1 please? 

Hev x


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Bryn said:


> Oh yes I like it - any chance of having one without the 'TT' on it?


Yes no problem , may need to add a few more grooves, or even YOUR NAME here. :lol:


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

One for me too please if its sensible money - how much?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

> i told some fibs it,s took longer than my dinner hour to make


This must be the lead up to the price increase :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Put me down for one please

I think you are going to be Very Very Busy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It looks too small for DSG to me - but i could be wrong.

The foot rest doesn't bother me tbh - be it plastic or alloy, it makes no difference to how the car drives and you cant really see it once you are sat in the car.

Also its going to add weight to the car so i wont be able to have both my fat wife and that in the car at the same time and get to 60 in under 6 seconds.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

faulky said:


> Just knocked some of these up in my dinner hour. What do you all think? Need to get some fasteners to fix to the mount but thought i would post a picture to get some opinions from you all.


Can I have two made to make a pair for my passenger side for all my passengers to keep the carpet mat clean and somewhere to rest their feet  .

Nice work Faulky [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

@ Faulky. I'll have one please m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] as long as I've got enough pennies left after Xmas :wink: Thanks for taking the time to design one and test it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

PMd you those measurements for the other thing Faulky. If you need more just gimme a shout. I'm sure I've missed something.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

eh,

<looks left... looks right>

ok then, yup nice footplate and good on-topic discussion. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, as this topic has proved very popular for a lot of right reasons, i've deleted all the crap out of this thread (4 pages!) so it can continue! :?

Rebel, *PLEASE* take the moderation that has been done to this thread as a *VERY* strong hint. There once was a member of this forum called "vlastan", who behaved exactly as you are now. Lot's of TTF members complained about him on a daily basis, just like people have done about you. But Vlastan continued to carry on as per usual using 'lol' smilies, like you are, and behaving in a way that he thought he was funny and people were joking with him, but they weren't, they were genuinly pissed off with him, just like people on here are with you!

In the end he was banned, because every thread he contributed to was dragged down a particualr avenue, just like you are doing.

I'm sure you don't want to be banned, so before it gets to that stage please take this as a request to calm down. You have disillusions that yours and Iceman's presence on this forum are welcomed at an invaluable level , but you are *VERY* wrong. Unfortunatley (whether it be a language thing or just plain ignorance), you haven't quite grasped this yet.

Please take the hint, before action has to be taken. If you wish to discuss this please PM me, do *NOT* reply on this thread.

*P.S. All responses to my message here will be deleted. This topic is for talk about Faulky's footrest.*


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, you skirting self worker! 

Well done with the ally cover Faulky. Now, can you do one in shammy leather, so I can dry the soles of my shoes when I get it? They seem to have a habit of slipping off the ally pedals.


----------



## max4477 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, this looks great, the plastic on mine is already begining to show signs of wear at only 3.5K miles.

I'd like to know how much & how to order for the S-tronic.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you think there's any way in which you can get the rubber thing behind it? And is the TT logo optional? :roll: Am I asking for too much? 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> Do you think there's any way in which you can get the rubber thing behind it? And is the TT logo optional? :roll: Am I asking for too much? 8)


or even something that looks black behind the holes


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

tehdarkstar said:


> Do you think there's any way in which you can get the rubber thing behind it? And is the TT logo optional? :roll: Am I asking for too much? 8)


Yes i know it would be better with the rubber but cost wise i dont want to make it too expensive ,i want to make sure everything is ok before i start selling them , yes i can take the TT out and add more grooves, i,m looking into anodising at the moment so if you can all bear with me they will be available soon at around the Â£30.00 mark. :wink:


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Leg said:


> PMd you those measurements for the other thing Faulky. If you need more just gimme a shout. I'm sure I've missed something.


Thanks will get to work on it ,ive even got access to to a mk 1 as well so i shall be busy over Christmas. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

faulky said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > PMd you those measurements for the other thing Faulky. If you need more just gimme a shout. I'm sure I've missed something.
> ...


Nice, been p1ssing it down constantly here so havent had chance to do the cardboard thing


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Faulky - any chance you will make one that fits for a left side drive version?

Looks great and I would really want one in my car here in Norway.....

Regards Arne


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: Hi Arne, AFAIK all LHD MK2s get the footrest as standard. Its only us Brits that have been robbed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jam225 said:


> :roll: Hi Arne, AFAIK all LHD MK2s get the footrest as standard. Its only us Brits that have been robbed :lol: :lol: :lol:


No the alu trim pack is an option its just the UK doesn't get the footrest part of it


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

jam225 said:


> :roll: Hi Arne, AFAIK all LHD MK2s get the footrest as standard. Its only us Brits that have been robbed :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are very rigth  Not shure if that's only with the extended alu-pack, but since that is what I have ordered, there is no problem for me.

But maybe I should order an english version of the footrest, and mount it on the passenger side? Might look nice - or?


----------



## nmorgan (May 14, 2006)

Looks Fantastic!! Put me down for a DSG one!! Or is it STronic now?!


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Just set these back up on the CNC shall be doing some without the TT logo and a few more grooves , just fiddling with the fitting at the moment so i,m nearly there with this one guys,oh yes and iv,e done one with black grooves in japlac ,bit fiddly but looks really good will post a piccy when fitted (over the holiday sometime). Price will be Â£29.50 plus Â£1.50 p&p. Available early January.  [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah, one for my Stronic without the logo please. A long way to ship to SA though, so let me know shipping costs. Will confirm the order once Ive taken delivery in Feb. How thick is the aluminium? Looks pretty chunky? was thinking it shoulnt be thick than 2 mm and the grooves should be 0.5mm. Yours looks around the 4 mm and 2 mm groove..


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

T3
Ali is 3mm thick with a 4mm groove corner rounded on the edges ,they are not chunky just right IMHO.
Will post to you but P&P will probably be more than Â£1.50 can you pay me in Diamonds! :lol:


----------

